# DIY Chrome/SS Tube Bathroom Vanity



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone know a source for the fittings --- or fittings similar to those pictured --- which would make possible my home construction of a vanity frame?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I had some catalogs around from Restoration Suppliers, they oftn had things like that. Try an upscale bath/kitchen shop/supply house.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks. I live in the D.C. area, and I have scoured every conceivable source on the ground (industrial, upscale bath remodel, big box, etc.), and on the WWW. I'm hoping someone will have had a similar project and can provide a specific source.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Restoration Hardware(The Grammercy Collection)
Rejuvenation Hardware
Ron


----------

